# Happy 2015 from your friends at WatchUSeek!



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Greetings,

The Staff and Administration of WatchUSeek would like to wish all our members, both new and old, a Prosperous New Year for 2015.

It's you guys that make this community such a great place and we thank you for all your contributions during 2014.

We can look forward to even more exciting discussions and promotions during the coming year ahead.

From all of us to you, Happy New Year!

Brad (CMSgt Bo), Helena (HelenaVS), and Philip (WatchSeekr)*


----------

